# Painting Black Power Armour



## Ben_Weekes (Nov 23, 2008)

right now im looking to paint a converted space marine chaplain in terminator armour...for my previous conversion i used:

basecoat of chaos black
regal blue on the flat areas
shadow grey highlights
shadow grey/space wolves grey building up for highlights 2-4
3 washes of chaos black

but im wondering how i can get a good black without it being too monotonous
im thinking of working with more pure greys rather than the blue hue i used previously, and keeping it slightly darker. ie 

chaos black basecoat
chaos black, codex grey flat areas 
codex grey highlights
and bringing in fortress grey for other highlights
and just keeping the paint really thin so it stays darker 
followed by the chaos black washes used previously


if anyones got any advice it would be greatly appreachiated...its the only colour im slightly worried about


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds good, I am guilty of:

Chaos Black base
Codex Grey extreme highlight

But I will try your method, it sounds like it might work well


----------



## presc1ence (May 23, 2010)

Ive been doing the same, but just using the tiniest bit of shadow grey/black mix for the flat areas. not sure if it works though, guess i'll have to put up some pics and see what peeps think.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

it's not just the colour choice, but the application of the highlights to produce a realistic effect. I made this guide ages ago, but it might help.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

personally I find the best way of doing black is actually an EXTREMELY dark grey, highlighted and then given a black wash, pure black always looks wrong, like how pure white does, which looks better as an EXTREMELY light grey


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

I use 50/50 chaos black and codex grey and then a further highlight of codex grey. It's pretty quick a looks sacisfactory

Skar


----------

